# Logiciel Schéma Entité/Association



## molgow (21 Mars 2004)

Hello,

Je cherche un logiciel pour dessiner facilement des jolis schémas entité/association sur Mac.

Je précise que je connais déjà OmniGraffle, je l'utilise pour me dépanner, mais je cherche quelquechose de plus adapté à ça.

Merci,

Molgow


----------



## simon (21 Mars 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Je cherche un logiciel pour dessiner facilement des jolis schémas entité/association sur Mac.
> 
> ...



Il te faut faire une recherche avec UML sur versiontracker ou sur google. Sinon la solution d'Apple, qui n'est pas très pratique dans ce cas je dois dire, c'est quand même EOModeler livré avec Webobjects qui permet de gérer la chose très facilement.


----------



## molgow (22 Mars 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais le problème c'est que la plupart des outils UML sont bien trop complexes en général pour ce que je veux faire. Et puis je cherche plutôt un logiciel orienté pour les bases de données.

Mis à part ça, les outils UML ne sont pas non plus très nombreux sur notre plateforme.. c'est bien dommage


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2004)

il existe dia qui tourne sous X11
si tu as fink, l'installation est facile :
<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
fink install dia
</pre><hr />


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Mars 2004)

Tu peux aussi jeter un oeuil du coté de Poseidon qui est un modeleur UML que de plus a le bon goût d'être écrit en Java (et un lanceur spécial Mac os X). 

Petit plus, il sauve la modélisation en xmi, donc prêt à être mouliner par des générateurs genre AndroMDA.

gg


----------



## AL-1 (6 Avril 2004)

Je suis justement en train d'écrire un UML case tools pour Mac en Cocoa (ObjC)... 

Si tu veux faire un essais... http://www.4yourweb.ch/objectcreator/

Il y a aussi un livre qui pourrais t'intéressé.

UML for Database - Addison Wesley.


----------



## jobzesage (20 Juillet 2004)

Hello, j'étais justement entrains d'essayer d'installer Dia quand je suis tomber sur ce message. J'avais déjà essayer avec Fink commander, mais il n'était pas dans la liste. J'ai donc essayé de lancer cette commande mais là de nouveau "no package found for specification 'dia'!" 

Une idée ?




			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> il existe dia qui tourne sous X11
> si tu as fink, l'installation est facile :
> <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
> fink install dia
> </pre><hr />


----------



## PowerMike (9 Août 2004)

Et le nouveau modeuleur livré avec la preversion de Tiger, quelqu'un a pu l'utiliser ? Comment c'est bien ?


----------

